# Seattle Hijacking And Crash



## Marauder06 (Aug 11, 2018)

Details are sketchy, but it looks like someone stole an aircraft, got chased by some fighters, then crashed.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 11, 2018)

Video in the link

BREAKING: Horizon Air Plane Stolen, Crashed Or Shot Down By F-15 - Blue Lives Matter


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2018)

Good detail in this daily Mail article

Commercial airliner is 'hijacked from Seattle-Tacoma Airport', say reports | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2018)

Air Traffic Control: (these guys are so f'ing calm...they refer to the pilot as "Rich")
"Hey uhhh....pilot guy, can this thing do a back flip do you think?"
http://garchives1.broadcastify.com/15227/20180810/201808102255-590200-15227.mp3

Assorted cel phone video.  Barrel roll....plus some good shots of the F-15's





This is the plane he was flying....


----------



## Centermass (Aug 11, 2018)

Seattle.....someone had one too many espressos


----------



## medicchick (Aug 11, 2018)

At least he didn't take anyone with him.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 11, 2018)

Wonder what it takes to actually get shot down?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Most of the details are on Twitter, including transcripts of his conversations with air traffic control.  He was in a bad place, didn't take any hostages, and didn't plan on landing the plane.  Right now, everything points to suicide via the crash.  Sad all the way around. Air traffic control was trying to get him to land at the various airfields, stayed calm.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Wonder what it takes to actually get shot down?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 15, 2018)

I heard they wanted him to land at JBLM and he was like no!!!

[assuming he knew 100 RANGERS were gonna be ready to beat his ass]


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 15, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I heard they wanted him to land at JBLM and he was like no!!!
> 
> [assuming he knew 100 RANGERS were gonna be ready to beat his ass]


Honestly they would probably greet him with beer and then hide him in their COF.


----------

